# Looking to upgrade my camera from Nikon D40X



## agompert (Jan 18, 2010)

I am looking to upgrade my current camera from a D40X to something better.  Really what I am looking for is something that will allow me to shoot in lower light settings without having a lot of background noise on my photos.  I want the camera to be a lot better, or what would be the point of the upgrade, but I don't want to spend $5000.  What would you recommend and why?


----------



## Derrel (Jan 18, 2010)

It takes a lot more money to get much "real advantage" in low-light, High-ISO performance when your next camera is within the same general generation. The best way to get better low-light performance is to move to a full-frame sensor camera. Full-frame cameras from the prior generation, like the discontinued Canon 5D, do better in low light than newer, crop-sensor cameras. So, the D90 or D300, which are more or less of the same age as the D40x, are not really "that" much better.

So, your choice might be to wait two more generations, or move to a full frame camera, like a Nikon D700, or a Canon 5D. As with so many things, a small amount of performance gain costs a pretty fair chunk of money.


----------



## agompert (Jan 21, 2010)

thank you   that was very helpful


----------

